# America Fascinates Me in Many Ways.



## Mike (Mar 6, 2021)

I found this short video about the "Boneyard" in Arizona and
I think that it is a great idea/place, where most are rejuvenated
while others are scrapped, plus there are readily available hard
to find elsewhere spares from older aircraft.

I thought that some of you here might like to see this film, I did.






Mike.


----------



## hawkdon (Mar 6, 2021)

A lot are scrapped out, still others for spare parts and a good
place to remember when the zombie apocolypse comes along....


----------



## fmdog44 (Mar 6, 2021)

Cool video.


----------

